# Axolotls In Trouble...



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

"Water Monster" Nearly Extinct? Video -- National Geographic

Mexican Axolotl, Mexican Axolotl Profile, Facts, Information, Photos, Pictures, Sounds, Habitats, Reports, News - National Geographic

Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander

Mexican "water monster" threatens to vanish: Scientific American Blog


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting, i didn't think the mexican was on the verge of extinction, being that is so popular and fairly easy to breed.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Julio said:


> interesting, i didn't think the mexican was on the verge of extinction, being that is so popular and fairly easy to breed.


I could be wrong but I thought axolotls have been in real trouble in the wild for a long time..any one else hear this?? What ever the case this is a good example of how captive breeding can keep a species going.
Brian


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Brian Ferriera said:


> I could be wrong but I thought axolotls have been in real trouble in the wild for a long time..any one else hear this?? What ever the case this is a good example of how captive breeding can keep a species going.
> Brian


That's been my understanding as well. The species is doing well in captivity, but not so much in the wild.


----------

